# Office Max DVD+/-R



## Fure6

I'm looking at the offic max free magizine and it's only $40.00 ($139.99-50 instant rebate - $50 mail-in rebate). It's a "MICRO ADVANTAGE 8x DVD+/-R Internal Burner...

Is this dvd rom any good?


----------



## Praetor

I've not any personal experience with the drive but it cant be too bad provided you're not going to try and do any fancy stuff with it


----------



## Joefox

Probably decent; however, if I were you I would buy a dual layer DVD burner, Newegg has them for roughly 60 dollars. Look around the net to find a good deal. I think Dual layer burners are better bang for your buck at this point in time. Memorex has already announced that they are making dual layer blank media. Dual layer has more storage, and can make 1:1 backup copies, etc.

At any rate, you should look around and check a few reviews about it before purchasing. Make it a practice to review certain things before buying them. I'm sure you already did take a look around, and that is why you are here


----------



## Praetor

> think Dual layer burners are better bang for your buck at this point in time. Memorex has already announced that they are making dual layer blank media.


- Dual layer media still costs an arm and a leg 
- Memorex isnt quite "up there" when it comes to reliabiity of media (and when they cost an arm and a leg, they better "be up there" )


----------



## Nephilim

My best advice would be to stay well clear of the "off" brand DVD burners. I've helped way too many people having issues with them. Quality counts for quite a bit when it comes to DVD burners.

My highest recommendations go to Pioneer, Plextor and Lite-On for the best quality and performance. Sony's seem to be decent enough but I don't care for them personally.

The dual layer question boils down to how bad you need this feature and how much you'll really use it. The main reason to get a DL burner is the ability to back up DVD-9 movies without having to remove features or compress the film and in order to do that you'll need software that supports DL burning such as Nero 6, Elby's CloneDVD 2, DVD Decrypter or BlindWrite 5. Another point to keep in mind is that there isn't any DL rewritable media and the cheapest DL media available is $9 a pop so if somwthing goes wrong you just flushed  nine bucks down the toilet. And to reiterate Praetor's observation, Memorex isn't good DVD media because they buy from whoever is cheapest at the moment and slap their name on it so you don't know if you're buying decent media or getting junk - they've been known to use both.

The absolute best values for DVD burners right now are both Pioneers - the 107 is an outstanding SL 8X burner that goes for around $80 now and the 108 is the new DL burner they just introduced.

In the DVD burning game the word to remember is quality. A quality drive is the first key and quality media is just as important.


----------



## Praetor

> My highest recommendations go to Pioneer, Plextor and Lite-On for the best quality and performance. Sony's seem to be decent enough but I don't care for them personally.


Forgot ASUS and MSI


----------

